

UX Movement - Articles on Interface Design - lichengcai
http://uxmovement.com/

======
lovskogen
Too bad Anthony comes off as a jerk in his comments.. e.g in the article about
left aligned search buttons.

~~~
yakto
Wow. That one article ([http://uxmovement.com/forms/left-search-buttons-
perform-fast...](http://uxmovement.com/forms/left-search-buttons-perform-
faster-than-right-ones/)), along with his dogmatic replies there, made me
delete the bookmark I just created for his site. It's one thing to come off as
a jerk on the internet, but another thing altogether to be so completely
misguided on the layout of a simple search form.

~~~
adyus
Why would you say he is misguided? I'm not taking his side, I'm just curious
as to what the solution to the problem would be.

~~~
ma2rten
I am not an expert on the subject, but I also think he is misguided here.

In the Western world, where we read from left to right and top-down, we also
expect our UIs to follow that order: first you type something and then you
click on a button. Also I don't know if these visual fixations are really
relevant here. Power users will use the enter key, so for them it's the best,
anyway, if the button gets out of the way. Computer novices, on the other
hand, will look away from the screen at the keyboard, while typing.

Even Google places the search button at the right of the input bar. I am sure
they have A/B tested every possible variation and this turned out to work
best. Last but not least it's simply what we are accustomed to.

~~~
adyus
That's good enough for me, since it makes more sense.

A followup question: It is indeed best when the button gets out of the way.
What assumptions are safe to make about the computer literacy of your visitors
(i.e. they know to hit Enter to submit)?

I realize that this depends on the target demographic, but we should have a
set of standards, I think. It influences everything from UI streamlining to
what content goes below the fold (can we assume visitors know how or when to
scroll?).

------
shrikant
This blog's made quite a few appearance on HN:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=uxmovement....](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=uxmovement.com)

------
padolsey
I'm sure the content is interesting but the website's design seems dull and
generic.

------
perfunctory
What is so good about it?

